# dug jars



## madman (Aug 13, 2005)

hey everyone heres some interesting jars and jarish bottles, ive dug  enjoy    happy digging   mike


----------



## madman (Aug 13, 2005)

food


----------



## madman (Aug 13, 2005)

bunte jarz


----------



## madman (Aug 13, 2005)

anyone no what the second bottle contained


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice jars madman. I actually just dug my first fruit jar today. It is a common one but I like it.
 Got a guess at the age of the bottle second from the left in your second pic? It looks pretty old.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 13, 2005)

I've found frruit jars, but I have yet to dig one. Maybe today...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 13, 2005)

nice  jars madman. so iam not the only one who hold on to all the diffrent kinds of jars.noticed you have a few nice embosed ones to thanks  bill


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 13, 2005)

I just noticed the one in the second pic on the far right is from Wisconsin. Could I see a full picture of that one. It looks interesting.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 14, 2005)

hi mike and bill,  i keep the old jars also.  most of mine are from 20s and 30s. not many are embossed, but they have nice designs. it might be what they call art deco? most do have a design patd. #.  nice jars mike.    rhona


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2005)

hey thanks for the replies you guys rule!! yes i agree fruit jars are cool, i save them, they are a great part of a collection , also tony 14 that bottle reads the sc jonhson co. racine wisconsin i think they make pledge now???? digger boy hope you dig up the motherload!! yo dolla bill yes i try to keep earlyer stuff thats not embossed, but ill look for the embossed stuff overall,my dump is right at the turn of the century so you never no what might pop up,  hey rohna i no you like jars and masons you have a nice collection!! im waiting to see all those sodas and beers cleaned up thanks an happy digging    madman!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2005)

yo tony heres the wisconsin bottle


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2005)

and heres the base  its common but i thought it was cool


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice bottle Madman, I'll have to keep my eye out for one.


----------



## alan23t5 (Aug 18, 2005)

here r some of my masons


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2005)

hey al nice collection of  ball jars , i like the samco,hey happy hunting  mike


----------

